# Have to log into Facebook every time...why?



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I am wondering if this is a non-Facebook problem: Every time I go into Facebook, I have to give my email and password....this didn't use to happen, and I'm wondering if it's a problem where something is getting blocked, or a cookie problem, etc....anyone have an idea? (of course I click "remember me." )


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Assuming you're using Internet Explorer 7 or 8, open IE, click on Tools > Internet Options > Privacy tab > Settings > slide the bar to Medium.

Click on Advanced... 

Uncheck the boxes in there.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I checked and it's already on medium. On the advanced tab, what's checked are the options allowing first and third party cookies. Should I change that?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Leave them on "Allow".

What happens if you lower the slide bar again one notch to "Low"? If there's no improvement, it might not be a cookie issue. 

Look at your security programs' options. You might have something set to block third party cookies. Perhaps your firewall?


----------

